# dolphin 1.5 (KDE 4.5.2) crasht

## flammenflitzer

```
Application: Dolphin (kdeinit4), signal: Segmentation fault

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007f79630d1358 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3

#7  0x00007f79630e0a38 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3

#8  0x00007f79630d4573 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3

#9  0x00007f79663b243a in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtDBus.so.4

#10 0x00007f7968f1bafc in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#11 0x00007f7968131558 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#12 0x00007f79681372c2 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#13 0x00007f7969c38714 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5

#14 0x00007f7968f0d95a in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007f7968f363ac in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#16 0x00007f7968f3329b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#17 0x00007f7964ac737a in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#18 0x00007f7964aca9a1 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#19 0x00007f7964acab5e in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#20 0x00007f7968f32ff0 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#21 0x00007f79681d1f7e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#22 0x00007f7968f0c5b2 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#23 0x00007f7968f0c903 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#24 0x00007f7968f10e4f in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#25 0x00007f795b0343db in kdemain () from /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_dolphin.so

#26 0x0000000000407b23 in _start ()
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r2, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Oct 2010 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlays/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhcp dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr emboss emovix encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lirc mad matroska mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline rtc sdl session shorten spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd vorbis x264 xanim xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard joystick mouse virtualbox vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="canon pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## franzf

Bitte etwas mehr Infos...

Was hast du in letzter Zeit (vor dem dolphin-Problem) alles aktualisiert? Ist da zufällig dbus dabei? Hilft ein emergen von qt-dbus?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was ich alles aktualisiert habe , kann ich jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Seit einiger Zeit war Dolphin nur langsam. Die Abstürze kommen seit heute. Gestern habe ich u.a. glibc aktualisiert. qt-dbus compilliere ich noch einmal neu.

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Was ich alles aktualisiert habe , kann ich jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

 

Entweder /var/log/emerge.log konsultieren, oder bequemer über qlop -l (emerge portage-utils) das log aufbereiten lassen.

Dass dolphin schon länger träge agiert, kann auch viele Ursachen haben. Kannst du da auch noch mehr drüber sagen? Sind das große Verzeichnisse? Welche Ansicht (Baum, Liste, Icons, ...), mit/ohne Vorschau? Welchen Style verwendest du? etc.

Bei mir braucht dolphin auch manchmal länger zum Starten, aber sobald er läuft, geht eigentlich alles ganz fix (außer im Hintergrund Läuft ein I/O-lastiger Prozess, z.B. gcc).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Liegt am Vorschaupanel rechts. Wenn ich das entferne dann funktioniert dolphin. Kann das mit qt zu tun haben?

 (alles qt*-4.6.3) Sollte man vielleicht auf 4.7.0 umsteigen?

----------

